# Chartres parking/stopover?



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

For years we've travelled the N154 around Chartres and have always said that we must stop and visit the impressive Cathedral there.

Have looked through all the many directories that we've got and I can't find any details on any possible parking or Aires. 

Can anyone help please? Parking must be suitable for an 8.5 metre MH, an Aire within walking or bike distance.

Richard


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Municipal des Bordes de L'Eure Campsite*

*9 Rue de Launay*

*Chartres*


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

As above. Nice riverside stroll up to the cathedral.
Plenty bars and restaurants near by too.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

We have often thought the same but always drive past.
Must make the effort to stop and explore.
Thanks for the address Keith.

Richard.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The address was found in the Campsite Reviews section of these forums and, if you use the Chartres Aire, could you add a review please.


>>>


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Hi Keith, thanks for the info. Just had a look on Google maps and it looks ideal with bike access to the centre along the river.

When you state Aire are you meaning the Camping Municipal? Or is there a separate Aire in the city?

Have found the Campsite/Aire directory really difficult to use. There appears to be nowhere to type any search requirements. You have to zoom in on the map and then click over the numerous pins on the map. Then when you've finished looking at one entry you can't get back to the zoomed in map it takes you right out to the whole of France.

If there is any easy way to use this resource please let me know please?

Richard


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The way I do it, someone let me know if there's a better way, is click on 'Home' (top left of this page) - click on 'Reviews' at top of new page, click 'Search Campsite Reviews' and put the name of the site or town in the search box.

For French sites you can put in the Postal Code, Chartres is 28000, which can be found at www.laposte.fr/

>>>


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have stayed on said campsite twice and found it very convenient etc. Just one drawaback, last time a couple of our neighbours were broken in to and robbed.
The one claimed 1600Eu was missing.
Quite a few questionable young men solo camping, £25 throw up tents, no camping gear, trainers and anoraks, possibly en route to Sangatte.
With Municipal sites I generally have a wander round before committing to stay.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

pneumatician said:


> We have stayed on said campsite twice and found it very convenient etc. Just one drawaback, last time a couple of our neighbours were broken in to and robbed.
> The one claimed 1600Eu was missing.
> Quite a few questionable young men solo camping, £25 throw up tents, no camping gear, trainers and anoraks, possibly en route to Sangatte.
> With Municipal sites I generally have a wander round before committing to stay.


Spent two good nights there a couple of years ago. As has been said an easy walk through the wood into town. I don't know if they are still there but if so it is worth walking in after dark. At intervals in the old streets there are faint images of medival pilgrims projected onto the buildings. Very atmospheric although low key, looked like a permtnant feature.

Dick


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

We have stayed here too, the aire appeared to be outside the campsite saw a few vans parked up nearby too. Well worth a visit, was wet and a bit boggy as late on in the season but no problem with parking on the road ways so long as you didn't block access.

Sue


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Chartres*

We stayed at the Municipal 3 times last year and it's really easy to cycle into town along the river and to the large Intermarche nearby. The Son et Lumiere which I think runs throughout the Summer is one of the most amazing things we saw all trip..................apart from Fatima when there was a faint shimmer at the bottom of the pitch?????

Before we went I had read the post about the "Sangatte type people" and it almost put me off...........is a site to be tarnished forever because of what happened once(we need to know when it was for the information to be useful)

But I agree it's appropriate to be wary of people who look poor and travel light but that can happen anywhere and is not always relevant to the actual site itself.


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Right, so there's a Municipal camping site with an Aire outside, is that correct?

If so, are there services at the Aire or are they located in the campsite?

Any idea of charges for the Aire? Found the campsite in the ACSI book for 14E a night.

Richard


----------



## missmollie (Sep 30, 2005)

I don't think it is an official Aire near the campsite, there are no services just an area near the entrance gate where late arrivals tend to park up. We and friends have stayed on the site numerous times and never had a problem. It is about an half hour walk along the river or 10 minutes on a bike, Chartres is lovely and the cathedral is well worth a visit.


----------



## kmoorman (May 7, 2015)

I assume this is the place?

http://www.camping-de-chartres.fr/#/accueil


----------



## sabino (May 20, 2011)

I have never stopped here, but have seen many campers overnighting.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@48.4...!1e1!3m2!1sesjgjIBhvNfXErPOO4nTRQ!2e0!6m1!1e1

Has anyone had any experience. It is just round from the municipal, which have stayed at.


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

The municipal site is good and convenient for the town and cathedral. BUT our motorhome, an adjacent campervan and several caravans were broken ito during our stay. The campsite staff were indifferent, the police sympathetic but unsurprised. Talking afterwards to other campers it seems that break-ins are not uncommon. We won't be going back.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Can I ask was this a recent event at Chartres ................seem my previous posts about needing some kind of time scale to help with any risk assessment.

I'm trying to get some idea about places where there are regular,recent break ins..................for me to report a robbery and then be told it was a regular event would really add salt to the wounds..............so that's 2 reports for Chartres but no indication about when.....................


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We stayed there 2/3 years ago. There were tales of a couple of breakins then. I take it that these are independent reports.

Dick


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

It's a municipal campsite on the edge of a very popular tourist town so there will always be opportunists around to take advantage if you're lax on security. I'm not aware that the "aire" is in any way "official" but I'd not want to use it anyway, the campsite is cheap and well kept, it will also offer a bit more security than just parking outside. We've stayed there and would do so again, the cathedral is well worth a visit, it's one of the most atmospheric sites I know. Just take sensible precautions and you'll be fine.


----------



## ksblair (Feb 26, 2012)

Our incident was in June 2011. Site security may well have improved since then but I won't be taking the chance. I would have put our experience down as a one-off if I had not been told, too late, of the site's history. It's a pity because it is so handy for the town which is well worth a visit.
I would have attached photos but my camera with a month's worth of holiday photos as well as 350 euros and cards was taken.


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for that date KS .........it must have been a horrible experience..................and it seems that particular site does have some history.................

It seems to be still run as a municipal so before we stay again I will be firing off an e mail to the local Maire asking about any improvements to security (and to the attitude of the Fawlty Towers couple who run it) and why such a busy site has only one sit down loo..................like many others I would still be in the crouching position if I used it.

Please post the bad details on here and although it can happen anywhere..... let's start to name and shame the sites with...........
History of robberies
No improvements to security
No interest by staff


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

We don't normally bother but there was something that we wanted to watch on TV while we where there . While they generally give a pleasant aspect to the site the number of mature trees meant it was difficult to find a spot to pick up a sattilite signal. 

As has been said though an attractive and convenient site. From memory we were told that the villains of the breakins had been patrons (tenters), even with the stories we would return 

Dick


----------

